

Lithium: a 16-bit kernel (sort of) written in Clojure (sort of) - nathell
http://blog.danieljanus.pl/blog/2013/05/26/lithium-revisited/

======
juliangamble
Abdulaziz Ghuloum's An Incremental Approach to Compiler Construction is
seriously underrated. The notes from the tutorial seem to have disappeared
from the internet. You can get a copy here:
[https://sites.google.com/site/juliangamble/Home/Compilers%20...](https://sites.google.com/site/juliangamble/Home/Compilers%20Tutorial%202006-09-16.pdf?attredirects=0)

I'm interested to see more of this in Clojure.

~~~
vidarh
Thanks for that... Fascinating to see how similar this approach is to the
start of my own series (which is also bottom up) - up to and including using
gcc output to figure out what to output.

~~~
juliangamble
Is any of your series (or code therein) available online?

~~~
vidarh
<http://www.hokstad.com/compiler> \- it's about two years since I published
any of it, but I have 3 new complete parts now written in the last month and a
half. Just "buffering" a couple more before I start posting them again.

------
ancarda
losethos seems to have lost his patience or something (see bottom of page). I
wonder if it's the lack of attention his work gets - his submissions all have
1 point with 0 comments.

Is there a specific reason or does nobody care about his work?

~~~
GuiA
<http://qaa.ath.cx/LoseThos.html>

~~~
salgernon
While not relevant to the top article, I found this link a valuable discussion
of the topic at hand. Not clear why you were down voted.

